# Bike Shops in Miami/Ft Lauderdale



## Flatlander (Feb 28, 2004)

Greetings,

I have been transferred by my company to a very small island in the Bahamas. It is not safe to ride here but there are lots of dirt roads that I would like to mountain bike or ride a cross bike. Problem is I only own road bikes. I do get to Miami/Ft lauderdale frequently so I need to know a decent shop with a good selection of bikes in stock that I can buy one. Any suggestions?

Many thanks,

Scott


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I live in east Fort Lauderdale, and I usually shop at Big Wheels in Hollywood, FL. It's on Taft. They have pretty good mechanics and knowledgeable sales people. All the stores out east are overpriced and I haven't found a place that really caters to everything I need. Another really good store is Bell's Bicycles in North Miami (around the Aventura area). They have really good mechanics and are a good group of guys. Both shops have good selection.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

In Miami, your best bet is probably Mack Cycle & Fitness (in South Miami on Sunset Drive, close to US-1). They're an authorized Cannondale, Giant and Specialized dealer (among other makers), so for mountain bikes you'll get what you're looking for. They also have great, knowledgeable staff and are able to handle shipping to the Bahamas, etc. 

Good luck.


----------

